# Help - Gaggia Baby / Baby Class... OPV?



## arjxh56 (Jun 29, 2013)

When i stripped my Gaggia baby and the baby Class machines to clean, change gaskets and generally do the routine maintenance, I thought i would have a go at reducing the pressure. I had a look inside both machines and couldnt see any sign of the OPV that appears in the classic?

Anyone know if i can actually alter the Baby, or do i have to live with it as is?

Thanks


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

as far as I gathered when I was going to do my baby it cant be adjusted.

Norry


----------



## arjxh56 (Jun 29, 2013)

What about adding another lower pressure / adjustable OPV in line? I could leave the original in situ, (rated 11), but the new one could be set to blow off should the pressure build to more than 9?

i have searched eBay, google, etc... Only found the following links for valves but neither appear to be a standard in line type? I cannot find any articles where a successful pressure change has been made to a baby 06 model onwards. Anyone know of one?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Adjustable-Over-Pressure-Valve-OPV-suit-Gaggia-Coffee-Machine-Maker-/161002343592?pt=UK_Homes_Garden_Kitchen_Kettles&hash=item257c7ccca8

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Over-Pressure-valve-OPV-suits-Coffee-Machine-Maker-/400402988120?pt=UK_Homes_Garden_Kitchen_Kettles&hash=item5d39e0bc58


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

I thought the internals on a baby were identical to that of a classic?


----------

